# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Jailed

## Nwicker60

Accused's record "awash with wasted opportunities" says sheriff

A MAN was jailed for four months today by a sheriff who described his record as being "awash with wasted opportunities."
Gary Robertson's latest offence was to try to dupe police who called at his home in Wick with an arrest warrant on July 2.
He gave police his brother's details... but the deception was soon discovered.
Robertson, 30, admitted attempting to defeat the ends of justice when he appeared from custody at Wick Sheriff Court.
Reviewing  the accused's record, Sheriff Andrew Berry, commented on his failure to  take help and guidance, and  co-operate with the court.
The  sheriff added that he was not prepared to ask hardworking social  workers to have to contend with Robertson had a payback order been imposed  and added: "Giving the police false details is indictative  of your  general do-what-you please attitude.  You knew there was a warrant out  for your arrest yet you wasted police time by giving false details."
Sheriff  Berry admonished Robertson, of 57 Glamis Road, Wick, on two other  offences of reset and vandalism which he admitted, in order to give him  "a clean slate" when he was released from prison but warned him that   any resumption of offending, would almost inevitably mean a further  custodial sentence..

----------

